# 'Home' blend... Coffee that tastes like coffee.



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

So - I'm pretty happy with my choice of beans - generally LSOL fruity/flowery etc... but I'm finding the more I go down the rabbit hole of my obsession - I'm getting farther away from 'coffee' coffee. This is, of course, fine for me - but Mrs Mirror - and most of my guests expect something a little more traditional. I'm cool with this - I'm not making coffee to try and impress my tastes on anyone - I want to make them a really great coffee in the style that they'll love... So I'm planning on finding a really decent (continental?) roast to always have in for guests... Ideally something that sits well as espresso, milky, brewed... (but espresso/Milky more important).

I thank you for your thoughts ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

CoffeeCompass Brighton Lanes - it's a blend that is very easy to use and works as spro, milk drinks and filter.

I'm also getting good feedback from wife and pals for their Indian Bibi which is a milk chocolate bomb the way I'm extracting it - 18s preinfusion 18g into 32g at 94c, 6bar after preinfusion, 47-50s from lever up.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Rave Signature is a good all rounder or Coffee Compass sweet bourbon ( or Hill and Valley for sething a bit darker)

both the above should fit your "taste of coffee" requirement









John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Going between dark and light you may wanna clean you grinder out in between- buy you can get nice single origins brazillians that are toffee coffee etc

Or just school them in lighter ways


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I think I'll start with Coffee Compass... Been meaning to try them. I'll add my name on the discount code list.

Many thanks!


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I've had good luck with the Brazilian single origins from Has Bean, they're very sweet.


----------

